# what is the general age group here?



## illmaticnyc (Apr 12, 2005)

i am 26


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

On the cusp of 30. Got another month of my 20's.


----------



## richdad (Oct 11, 2003)

55...and feeling every day of it lately...

richdad


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

22

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man - W.S.


----------



## guyfromboston (Jan 26, 2005)

31


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

57


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

38


----------



## dartagnan (Apr 26, 2005)

30


----------



## ozstephen (Jan 5, 2005)

58


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

37


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

A ripe old 28.


----------



## Hanseat (Nov 20, 2004)

18


----------



## congaboy77 (Sep 19, 2005)

24


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Eight days from turning 30. [:0]


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

32


----------



## rach2jlc (Jan 18, 2005)

25

John


----------



## sixdoubleseven (Sep 14, 2005)

28


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

47 But I have ben told that I look 45.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

54ish.


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

The big six ooooooh.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 21, 2005)

only 52


----------



## Snuppi (May 25, 2005)

18


----------



## The Lean Solicitor (Mar 28, 2005)

27.

Quite right, old bean!


----------



## The Lean Solicitor (Mar 28, 2005)

Average age so far is 35.8.

Quite right, old bean!


----------



## Uncle Remus (Aug 31, 2005)

So far (not including myself), mean age of 35.96 and median age of 30.

Also:
In teens: 2
In 20's: 7
In 30's: 7
In 40's: 1
In 50's: 5
In 60's: 1


----------



## JRY (Mar 22, 2005)

I am 52.

"There are many ways in which to break a plate, but only one way to put it back together." - Howard Roberts


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

30


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

l'm surprised, l really thought the members on this board would have been generally older.

l'm 38 but l look good for my age (all that healthy food). l could pass for 5 years younger l reckon.

l find it very encouraging that young people on this board (esp those in their 20's) are so interested in wearing goog shoes and clothes. lt is certainly a rarity.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## RichardS (Nov 20, 2004)

29 + 1.


----------



## 44XT (Aug 2, 2005)

Just turned 47 today!


----------



## Roy_h (May 11, 2005)

23. Since last august.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

My Gosh, you are all children! I'm 68 and loving it.  I don't dye my hair, I don't attempt the "great comb-over", I don't try to dress young... I've almost always worn rather preppy clothes, i.e, khakis and oxfords for dressing down, BB and Oxxford for dressing up.

Esse Quam Videre


----------



## The Lean Solicitor (Mar 28, 2005)

Rip has bumped the average age up to 37.04 years of age.

Quite right, old bean!


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

33


----------



## FormerlyTM (Feb 18, 2005)

26


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

50


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by The Lean Solicitor_
> 
> Rip has bumped the average age up to 37.04 years of age.
> 
> Quite right, old bean!


Then my task here is done [8D]

Esse Quam Videre


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

The ages here probably reflect my generation's interest in the internet rather than our interest in fine clothing. Although, I do think that the pendulum is starting to swing back at last. I am starting to see sportcoats out at even middle-range bars and social events out in the midwest. I think if more clubs and bars enforced a coat and tie dress code, my generation would be all over it. Even slobs enjoy dressing up if they think there's occasion for it.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man - W.S.


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by 44XT_
> 
> Just turned 47 today!



Well happy birthday and may you get awesome rags for the occasion.


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

24


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

31

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

34


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

51


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

33


----------



## understated (Mar 24, 2005)

23


----------



## mrslaavw (Nov 28, 2004)

28. I think


----------



## Stereojeff (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm 59. Got to push the average up.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 4, 2005)

Just turned 32.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I'll push it up even further. 63!


----------



## The Lean Solicitor (Mar 28, 2005)

Average so far: 37.2.

Quite right, old bean!


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

You go, Jan!


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

42,


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

35.

Based on the above, I am below average.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

49


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

33

----------------------


"When you wear something like spats, I think you might as well wear your favorite players jersey bc what youre saying is I want to be powerful like the bear and Im wearing its hide to tap into its power." - Film Noir Buff

"First sense of what "normal" good clothes looked like came from my dad, of course, and from Babar books." - Concordia

" I have a related problem in that I often have to chase people. Leather soles are no good for this kind of work." - Patrick06790


----------



## hbrulay (Oct 6, 2005)

42


----------



## DuncanM64 (Apr 15, 2005)

40


----------



## The Lean Solicitor (Mar 28, 2005)

We're up to 37.53 years of age on average.

It's climbing.


Quite right, old bean!


49


----------



## CGriggs (Jun 17, 2005)

32


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

This is really disturbing. All of you guys are knowelgeable or getting that way at a fairly young age. It has taken me 60 years (and Al Gore's inventing the internet) to even find out about these topics.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by gng8_
> 
> This is really disturbing. All of you guys are knowelgeable or getting that way at a fairly young age. It has taken me 60 years (and Al Gore's inventing the internet) to even find out about these topics.


Don't feel too bad. I've got a few years on you, and I'm in the same boat!


----------



## JeffinChicago (Sep 25, 2005)

41...and my waist will soon catch up


----------



## mots2000 (Jan 12, 2005)

58


----------



## Roy_h (May 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by gng8_
> 
> This is really disturbing. All of you guys are knowelgeable or getting that way at a fairly young age. It has taken me 60 years (and Al Gore's inventing the internet) to even find out about these topics.


On the Dutch stijlforum.nl most are in their early twenties. Like myself. I think it's a good development. After years of neglect men are again thinking about how they look and are wearing suits more often again.


----------



## legb4wicket (Sep 30, 2005)

Thirty-Three.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

57


----------



## visionology (Sep 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by gng8_
> 
> This is really disturbing. All of you guys are knowelgeable or getting that way at a fairly young age. It has taken me 60 years (and Al Gore's inventing the internet) to even find out about these topics.


If it wasn't for the internet, believe me I would probably still be wearing Skechers, baggy jeans, and tops that didn't fit correctly! Couple years ago I didn't even know what a vent was or that there were different grades of cotton shirts. I figure if I learn early I can now enjoy the next 60 years without wasting my money on crap.

I'm 27 by the way.


----------



## nation (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm 53. It appears that either the younger guys get up earlier, or the older guys have important work to do before logging in


----------



## jdewey (Mar 28, 2005)

34


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

19


----------



## jswede (Sep 9, 2005)

just turned 32.


----------



## HansCastorp (Jul 29, 2005)

24 but due to the old Tuberculosis I look a little older...

"Excess leads to wisdom" William Blake


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

50. I mean 29.

-- l'homme-RJ


----------



## duster (Dec 25, 2003)

54. Ouch!


----------



## Darren (Dec 28, 2003)

14520 days 3 hrs and 22 mins


----------



## The Lean Solicitor (Mar 28, 2005)

We're standing at 38.3 years of age on average.

Quite right, old bean!


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

54[8D]


----------



## billiebob (Apr 20, 2005)

29


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

This thread is likely of interest to many, but caution is needed in connection with any inference based on the mean age calculated on the present sample. As an estimate of the mean age of the population of interest--AAAC Forum membership--such a sample mean will represent a severely-biased underestimate because of the phenomenon of selection bias. (Shooman, that may account, at least in part, for your observation.) Any experienced behavioral researcher will tell you that younger people self-select into voluntary surveys soliciting information about age in far greater proportions than do older people, and when required to participate, older respondents routinely understate their age. Thus, in the present survey, expect a far higher response rate from the 20-, 30-, and 40-somethings than from those in their 50s, 60s, and 70s, who have, unfortunately, already, begun to drool on and soil their new Kiton suits. 

Vancouver


----------



## grosgrain (Apr 7, 2005)

48


----------



## illhumor (May 5, 2005)

30

---
Trouble with the local search function? Try using Google and typing "site:www.askandyaboutclothes.com " ahead of your search terms.


----------



## LPinFla (Jan 7, 2005)

OK, OK, you coaxed it out of me--a mere 49.


----------



## The Lean Solicitor (Mar 28, 2005)

We're up to 38.6 years of age on average.





69.

Quite right, old bean!


----------



## 1984 (May 30, 2005)

I'm 21!

-Joshua


----------



## arenn (Dec 29, 2003)

35


----------



## classyrik (Feb 22, 2005)

A gentleman never asks another gentleman his age. Okay, just kidding. Mid-40s (that's as far as I'll answer, though.)

Cheers,
CLASS

"A class act doesn't have to act classy" -- Ridley


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

45

Mark


----------



## 44XT (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks DressPRMex

Treated myself to a fine pair of tan Lambourne cords from STP. This is the best pair of cords I have ever owned, and with the discount I discovered on this site, probably the least expensive. Got to love this site, will change the way I dress for the next 47!


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

72


----------



## R.P. Style (Sep 8, 2005)

I am 17 since August

"What's so funny?"
"Those trousers!"
"What's the matter with them?"
"No cuffs!"
Fred Astaire in "Swing Time"


----------



## The Lean Solicitor (Mar 28, 2005)

We've broken 39!

We're up to an average age of 39.04 years of age.

75.

Quite right, old bean!


----------



## cpac (Mar 25, 2005)

27.

*------------
cpac*


----------



## kabert (Feb 6, 2004)

38, but will be 39 in a few weeks.


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

My body is 51, but my soul is 36!


----------



## romafan (Apr 29, 2005)

45


----------



## Cliff (Mar 10, 2005)

Hmmm...... I notice none of the women have had the intestinal fortitude to answer, but then I wasn't expecting them to. As for me, I just turned 60 this year - feel 30 but......


----------



## Vespa (May 16, 2005)

38


Semper Ubi Sub Ubi


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

31 years Old


----------



## encooper (Sep 9, 2004)

37


----------



## ernst (Dec 23, 2003)

21


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

43, with frequent relapses to 17.


----------



## lameduck (Jan 6, 2005)

20


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

47


----------



## Ofishbein (Aug 3, 2005)

18 - with 30 year's experience.


----------



## 4Mica (Feb 20, 2004)

35

Qui me amat, amat et canem meam.


----------



## GreyFlannelMan (Jun 16, 2004)

35


----------



## pinmag (Apr 21, 2005)

36


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

58


----------



## czech_vz24 (Jul 10, 2003)

I will be 58 this month.
Richard


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

21...for the 25th year.

Best regards,
thinman

"I criticize by creation, not by finding fault."â€”Cicero


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

26


----------



## gangsta_lean (Oct 12, 2005)

31


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

22


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

got all you beat. 77 last january.

Alex Di Pietropaolo


----------



## Earthmover (Jan 3, 2005)

Six and Twenty. I don't feel so old anymore!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

21 years and 11 months as of midnight tonight...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## schmahlc (Sep 25, 2005)

37 years old.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Half of my three score and ten.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Sometimes I feel like 12 and others 21, and then there are the times I think like 18 and others times it is handy to be thinking like 25. Do I really have to live like I'm 49?


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

I am 56. Some of my friends didn't make it this far! Health is
more important than age.


----------



## BizMan (May 1, 2005)

46. OMG, did I say it? 47 in two weeks.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes!!! I'm under the (current) average age. I'm 35.


----------



## ltontheqt (Aug 9, 2005)

I just returned from a Rolling Stones concert. At 53, I'm much younger than Mick Jagger.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

22


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

l really thought we would have had alot more old farts on this board. That said, l wonder how old Horace is; he'd be pushing the years l reckon. 55 l would say.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Vik (Mar 18, 2005)

Am 35...feel 55 this morning!

Vik


----------



## mano (Mar 17, 2003)

51

I'm too old and lazy, but would one of you spry young 'uns who have good math skills calculate the mean, median and mode?

Thanks kindly!


----------



## kenz (Jul 25, 2005)

B. 1948


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by mano_
> 
> 51
> 
> ...


And a nice bar chart while you're about it?


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

40. Just.

"Easy meat, and a reasonably good buy," as someone once said


----------



## mano (Mar 17, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Rich_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for offering! Please have it ready by this evening and update it daily. [}] (Can you imagine me as a father?)


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

55.

But with children of 21, 9, 7, and 2, ah feels muuuccccch younger. Now on to business:



> quoteRoger) Thus, in the present survey, expect a far higher response rate from the 20-, 30-, and 40-somethings than from those in their 50s, 60s, and 70s, who have, unfortunately, already, begun to drool on and soil their new Kiton suits.


 No quarrel that the younger, less wise will more readily respond to these requests for free information without remuneration. 
The older and wiser will chuckle at the skewed figures ... and let the inexperienced youth feel they've taken the day.

However, the older and wise will *never* drool on their new Kiton suits. Why? It is the young amongst you who haven't yet realized what sh** they are paying high prices for in the designer-name mass-market garments. We gray-haireds may drool on our bespoke ... but we wouldn't be caught alive ... or buried ... in your over-priced Kiton! [:X]

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## Syringemouth (Aug 24, 2005)

31 [^]


----------



## young n learnin (Apr 8, 2005)

30 + x = age

x = 2 (the number of suits needed to have it all, a static number no matter the sum.)[]

A $5000 suit is only good for shining your shoes if you don't tailor it to fit YOU.


----------



## The Lean Solicitor (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote: No quarrel that the younger, less wise will more readily respond to these requests for free information without remuneration.
> The older and wiser will chuckle at the skewed figures ... and let the inexperienced youth feel they've taken the day.


Well, why, might I ask, did you respond? At 28 today, we might be able to excuse my youthful exuberance and naivete in responding to this thread, but which excuse shall we reserve for you?

Quite right, old bean!


----------



## chorse123 (Apr 14, 2004)

25


----------



## ldulaney (Oct 3, 2005)

31


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

Just turned 50. I am still resisting it.

Clovis is what Clovis does.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Clovis_
> 
> Just turned 50. I am still resisting it.
> 
> Clovis is what Clovis does.


Embrace the age. Think of all you've learned over the last 30 years. Do you really want to be 20 and stupid again? (I do not mean to insult any 20 year old - it's just that I admit to being rather stupid then, maybe a little less now.)


----------



## asaffi (Jun 14, 2005)

4.1 Turbo.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> Embrace the age. Think of all you've learned over the last 30 years. Do you really want to be 20 and stupid again? (I do not mean to insult any 20 year old - it's just that I admit to being rather stupid then, maybe a little less now.)


Agreed. Embrace your age, whatever it may be. Though I perpetually claim to be 21, I honestly would not want to be 21 again. Those were difficult years (No offence to the 20-somethings on the board. Hope your early 20's are spent more wisely than mine).

Best regards,
thinman

"I criticize by creation, not by finding fault."â€"Cicero


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> 
> > quote: No quarrel that the younger, less wise will more readily respond to these requests for free information without remuneration.
> ...


The most obvious one. I am a shirtmaker. A bespoke artisan. Have you ever met a sane one?
Need proof? I accept commissions from the likes of you, even ignoring such things as your youthful political naivete, your not-quite-mature yet too-strong opinions, and the fact that you either are or aspire to be an attorney! []
Now what sane person in an artisanal service business would write a post like that?

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## The Lean Solicitor (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Alexander Kabbaz_
> The most obvious one. I am a shirtmaker. A bespoke artisan. Have you ever met a sane one?


I've never met one, sane or not and am poorer for it, I'm sure. When you've just turned 28 in New York and are without a trust fund of any substance, the world of bespoke is blocked by a door for which you don't have a key.



> quote:
> Need proof? I accept commissions from the likes of you, even ignoring such things as your youthful political naivete,


I would hazard that your perception would change were I to cast my unqualified support behind a Santorum/DeLay ticket.



> quote:
> your not-quite-mature yet too-strong opinions


I suppose I am left to consider the source, which, incidentally, already declared himelf insane at the outset! 



> quote:
> and the fact that you either are or aspire to be an attorney! []


At 28, I'm well past aspiration and firmly into the territory of regret.

Quite right, old bean!


----------



## rkw5000 (Nov 14, 2004)

38 and counting backwards


----------



## gusarapo (May 22, 2005)

37


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vik_
> 
> Am 35...feel 55 this morning!
> 
> Vik


I see...and what "magic elixor" from last evening aged you thusly?[8D]


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

22, but often told by my friends that I'm more like an old man. Comes from wearing tweed and smoking a pipe, I suppose.


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

I turned 55 on October 1st. Feel like 25 on the inside. Like Kabbaz I have a 9 year old and a 7 year old. Makes me feel old and young at the same time.

Mitch


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

> quote:I would hazard that your perception would change were I to cast my unqualified support behind a Santorum/DeLay ticket.


 Quite right, old bean. My perception would change from peering at the world in its normal position ... to looking up at the sky when I awoke, prone, from my faint! [}]

But you should know that I abandoned the idea of law school ... in favor of shirtmaking! ... after I decided engineering (in the corporate world) wouldn't really ring my chimes.

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## cszulc (Sep 19, 2005)

45


----------



## Braces (Apr 17, 2004)

46 years old. Waist is catching up slowly but still only at 32"!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

34! Not quite feeling my age though...

Brian


----------



## bespoke therapy (May 12, 2005)

Physical age: 50
mental age: depends...


----------



## SeaPlusPlus (Feb 11, 2003)

58

I can't understand why people would lie about number of times earth has revolved around the sun since they were born.

Unless... they were trying to avoid the age discrimination that I've been noticing since the turn of the millenium.

Rich

Do the clothes suit you?
Do the clothes suit the occasion?
Do the clothes suit each other?


----------



## Briguy (Aug 29, 2005)

40, but look 39.


----------



## risto (Apr 11, 2005)

40 ... and it still feels weird to say it.


----------



## EU-Flaneur (Jul 30, 2005)

32 here.


----------



## Bonhamesque (Sep 5, 2005)

32


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by mpcsb_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YES !*

Clovis is what Clovis does.


----------



## shoelovingSwede (Jul 28, 2005)

21

I'm gratefully well below the average, with age come experience right? and experience in clothes is what drives this site.


----------



## brugotti (Sep 15, 2005)

36 years


----------



## Ray (Jan 12, 2005)

I am 68 years old and will be 70 in 18 months. I can honestly say that I am fitter and in better shape now than when I was in the army 50 years ago, and have a 34 waist and 42 chest. I did my first parachute jump at 54, and learned to swim on the eve of my 68th birthday. I go to the gym 3 times a week, and run for an hour on the treadmill, and I am just off to my tap dancing class. Age is all in the mind, I have known some quite elderly 25 years olds, personally I feel around 35. Just keep active and interested in lots of things and you won't grow old!


----------



## Hell Raiser (Oct 15, 2005)

25 ...and being taught everything I know from scratch from you older guys on here and reading various online stuff from tailors. And yall don't make it easy lol... 

Most of you seem to have pretty established careers(as you should at those ages) to afford the different preferences around here. I'm struggling to keep up.

marc_au has turned me on to the handmade Santoni shoes line and they are waaaay out of my league at the moment...I have to settle on allen edmonds(fine shoe but just not in the same class)..... not easy if your a shoe guy like me you know.

but im light years beyond my friends.


----------



## stylestudent (Feb 24, 2005)

Late 50's. How else could I remember Brooks and Chipp in the '60s? Still a size 33 waist. I'm only contributing to this because I am trying to get Horace to reveal his age (leading by example).

Steven


----------



## jonroberts1234 (Oct 4, 2005)

33

www.thegmanifesto.com


----------



## eguanlao (Feb 15, 2005)

31


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Ray_
> 
> I am 68 years old and will be 70 in 18 months. I can honestly say that I am fitter and in better shape now than when I was in the army 50 years ago, and have a 34 waist and 42 chest. I did my first parachute jump at 54, and learned to swim on the eve of my 68th birthday. I go to the gym 3 times a week, and run for an hour on the treadmill, and I am just off to my tap dancing class. Age is all in the mind, I have known some quite elderly 25 years olds, personally I feel around 35. Just keep active and interested in lots of things and you won't grow old!


Well done!

Do you drink wheatgrass juice?

Hows your diet?

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Hell Raiser_
> 
> marc_au has turned me on to the handmade Santoni shoes line and they are waaaay out of my league at the moment...I have to settle on allen edmonds(fine shoe but just not in the same class)..... not easy if your a shoe guy like me you know.
> 
> .


l'll tell ya Hell Raiser, the Santoni Handmades are soooo good that you couldn't even begin to imagine. Wearing shoes like that is like you've just gone to heaven. They are seriously addictive...brilliant shoes!!! l can imagine getting a whole lot more of those. Santoni's have seriously corrupted me real bad.

lt's funny, all the handmade shoes never heart your feet...no break in time. Santoni fit me so well. l love those shoes.

lf you ever do anything in your life, buy Santoni Fatte a Mano's (tan sock). They have gorgeous antiquing too.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Walter (Jan 6, 2005)

32 and enjoying it.
I am into MTM suits and fitting shirts since I am 27 but my knowledge has progressed at a huge rate thanks to this forum.


----------



## manicturncoat (Oct 4, 2004)

33


----------



## Shriver (Apr 23, 2005)

20


----------



## DEG (Jan 29, 2005)

I will add to the upper end of the forum's range . I am just now 59, but still feel 29, or is it 19? I am lucky to have the same waist line as I had in college, too. I am much better dressed though. I am turbochagred most to the time, maybe due to the fact that I have two, somewhat late, children, 8 and 13.!

Dan


----------



## REUTERS (Jul 1, 2005)

_36_


----------



## Andersen (Mar 29, 2005)

65. OK I have no hair or teeth and a 52" waist but I can still really cut it. My walkingsticks always match my belt and shoes.

A and S


----------



## Ray (Jan 12, 2005)

Well done!

Do you drink wheatgrass juice?

Hows your diet?

[red]*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

I have never heard of wheatgrass juice!
I don't fry, always grill, and my biggest meal of the day is always breakfast, cereal with a mashed up banana, and a boiled egg or bacon and eggs. I drink Hyro Active flavoured water when I am running, and take one Pure Cod Liver Oil tablet with Glucosamine which helps maintain healthy joints. I eat cakes, choclate, ice cream and butter, but apart from the odd ache in my back I feel great, I also have every tooth in my head!*


----------



## 15152 (Oct 17, 2004)

34, but sadly look older.

I am another member who makes it harder for himself due to a fondness for a pipe and tweed.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

54

guit


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

57


----------



## chenzhongbi (May 16, 2004)

just turned 20 yesterday


----------



## vestalle (Mar 7, 2005)

19 (20th birthday Dec. 7 - "the day that will live forever in infamy")


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Fifty ... (hesitation) ... something.


----------



## clarence (Jul 3, 2005)

I am 20, with the spending restrictions of a student with no parental allowance.


----------



## Patata (Oct 25, 2005)

19 and I've got more time to learn all this stuff.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

31 going on 32 in March


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

I will be 40 in 364 days...

"Is the juice worth the squeeze?"


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

58.

Still deciding whether, on balance, my 31 year old girlfriend makes me feel much younger or much older. 


------------------------
Fortuna elegantes adiuvit.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Will_
> 
> 58.
> 
> ...


It depends on you look at it


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Whether it makes you feel older or younger would vary depending on if the question is asked before or after exercise.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

27


----------



## CHC (Jul 16, 2005)

17


----------



## Patrick M Thayer (Dec 24, 2004)

Sixty -- oh my god, sixty!! I'm still trying to figure out whether my two seven-year-old kids make me feel older or younger. . .

Pat --
Living well is the best revenge.


----------



## karnak47 (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm only 57.


----------



## burntsienna13 (Jun 21, 2005)

26 years young


----------



## Iambic Pentameter (Aug 1, 2005)

25 years young, and extremely grateful to be in the presence of you fine gentlemen


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

24


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

A crippled lady in a motorized wheelchair accidentally ran over my boatshoe-clad foot, causing much painful smushing of my left pinky toe. So I feel about 143 right now.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> A crippled lady in a motorized wheelchair accidentally ran over my boatshoe-clad foot, causing much painful smushing of my left pinky toe. So I feel about 143 right now.


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## BespokeInDallas (Nov 8, 2005)

30 and humbled to associate with such gentlemen


----------



## Pen Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

57 years young


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Ouch, Patrick!! Good luck on your recovery!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ashie259_
> 
> 40. Just.
> 
> "Easy meat, and a reasonably good buy," as someone once said


Morrissey said that I believe. From 1989's Bona Drag.

I am 32 btw. But its been all down hill since the Mets won the Series in 1986.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

36. Yee haw!


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

35 for me

------------------


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

21, if you must know [:I]


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

60
Doesn't seem as old as I thought it would.
Eat dessert first.
Gurdon


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by DartmouthMan88_
> 
> 38 years young and I can easily pass for late twenties!!


Hey son, l'm 38 and l can pass for early 30's, even late 20's. Raw food and wheatgrass has kept this boy young. My mental age is 18.[]

The Shooman.[][][]

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 "A wheatgrass a day keeps the doctor away and helps keep disease at bay" - The Shooman.*


----------



## Gladhatter (Nov 8, 2005)

46 or 47 and I forget due to my advance age. look about 90 and fell about 100. What was the final tally on the average age? 

Charlie

Do you wear hat for shooting, hunting, rain, sun/cancer, fashion style or simple preference? Well you should!!!

To learn about old time traditional hat making and preservation of the masterful art visit : 


Just to see the finest ultra custom hand made sterling beaver hats in the world:


----------



## Stuttjukken (Jan 14, 2006)

39....

Short and stout/heavyweight busdriver in Bergen, Norway. My favorite clothes are polywool trousers.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

36

____________________________________

"Hey, we all can't live near K-Mart."


----------



## La Fragancia (Dec 27, 2005)

33

"Chuck Norris can kick Steven Segal's ass too"


----------



## eromlignod (Nov 23, 2005)

42

Don
Kansas City


----------



## cognos (Jul 23, 2005)

30.


----------



## boomerchop (Nov 30, 2005)

49

"...without a Respectable Navy, Alas America!"
Captain John Paul Jones, 17 October 1776, in a letter to Robert Morris.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

21 on Wednesday, woohoo

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## FutureSenator (Dec 25, 2005)

*17* and loving it


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

a smooth 57

never apologize for being well dressed or intelligent


----------



## oldmoney (Dec 20, 2005)

As the name implies, 64.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

23


----------



## Briguy (Aug 29, 2005)

40, though I've been told I look 39.


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

I'm not telling.

*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## chat_chapeau (Dec 2, 2005)

I'll be 39 on Feb.13. Will be changing my name to Jack Benny thereafter.


----------



## JNJ (Dec 30, 2005)

36 and I don't look a day over 35


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Just turned 40.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

40


----------



## jjmorgan (Aug 24, 2005)

27 & counting.....

--------------------------------------------------

"Avoid Church Fairs. It hurts less to be stung by the scoffers than the faithful." (Chester Field, c1905)


----------



## shoelovingSwede (Jul 28, 2005)

Okay, got to love Excel..

38,7	MEAN
36	MEDIAN
7	teens
41	20's
64	30's
29	40's
36	50's
10	60's
2	70's

Could be some mistakes due to people not given their eplixict age when "5o something" I put in 55 and so on.

cheers

JJ


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

42

Two years into my 20s the second time around!

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## shoelovingSwede (Jul 28, 2005)

Note to self, I will only update this on a every other day basis.


----------



## mgnov (Jan 11, 2006)

A gentleman never tells...but I ain't no gentleman: 47


----------



## Romualdo (Oct 18, 2005)

33

Trevor L. Furbay
Proprietor

ROMUALDO TAILORING CO.
www.romualdo.com


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell us more about this wheatgrass/raw food diet please.

(I was born in the 19th Century, and arrived a few years ago in a time machine)


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by shoelovingSwede_
> 
> Okay, got to love Excel..
> 
> ...


do i still top them all? hit 78 4 days ago.

Alex Di Pietropaolo


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by a tailor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alex Di Pietropaolo


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by shoelovingSwede_
> 
> Okay, got to love Excel..
> 
> ...


Fascinating. Perhaps next you can calculate the age to post-number ratio, by decade?


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

26 a couple weeks ago but i've been told I'm an "old Soul" whatever that means...

I think it relates to my preference for tweed sportcoats

MrR

"Give me the luxuries in life and I'll gladly go without the necessities"


----------



## insuranceguy (Jan 15, 2006)

47 . . . at least for the next 3 months or so.

BRS
New York, NY


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

32


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

49 years

6' 1".

Weight @ 21 = 175 lbs. Weight now = 185 lbs

Still have 90% of my hair


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you the Comte de St.Germain?

*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a link to some of my previous commentary on another forum. lt is highly controversial but my experience doesn't lie. 
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=15695&highlight=wheatgrass

Never mind the comments from T4phage. He's a cancer researcher and is threatened by my research. His links to opposers of my research have no solid foundation for their arguements. These opposers of my research don't expalin at all why my research is invalid.

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## shoelovingSwede (Jul 28, 2005)

update:

38,708	MEAN
36	MEDIAN
7	teens
42	20's
66	30's
33	40's
36	50's
10	60's
2	70's

JLPWCXIII:

The age to post ratio does not really say anything... we have high posters from all ages. when ask andy forum is 20 years old, then it would be a point. but if anyone wants to do it feel free. 

a tailor:
Yes, sir, still at the top. I did not ad the name of every poster, but if you scroll up you should find him. Delta 2 it was!


Please do not repost your age! it would not interact well with my system...


----------



## mannaman (Aug 26, 2005)

32


----------



## Homme (Jan 24, 2006)

20. 21 in March .

One must still have chaos in oneself to be able to give birth to a dancing star - Nietzsche


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Homme_
> 
> 20. 21 in March .
> 
> One must still have chaos in oneself to be able to give birth to a dancing star - Nietzsche


One post...welcome, sir!

(good Nietzche quotation)


----------



## Clyde R. (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm 34. It has been a while since I dropped by Andy's. I should stop by more often.

Clyde R.


----------



## kevlar51 (Nov 20, 2005)

25


----------



## Chris H (Oct 30, 2004)

59....until December then it's the big 60.


----------



## pinkgreenpolo (Jul 15, 2005)

I am 39 on the edge of 40 (in June)


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Karl89_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spot on, my son!

He also said, years before that, that "There's always someone, somewhere, with a big nose, who knows...", and he was right. Not that I'm making any assumptions about the size of your nose.


----------



## sheermanus (Jan 11, 2006)

31 here


----------



## BjornH (Dec 11, 2003)

Just to keep you busy, neighbour: I'm 38 but won't disturb the mean, it seems.


----------



## brugotti (Sep 15, 2005)

36 years


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

I turn 36 in February. I would have thought that the average age around here would have been higher.

"Fortune favors the bold."


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 13, 2006)

I am turning 31 in May.

Knowledge is power.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

19... 20 in one month


----------



## Allthingstrad (Jan 5, 2006)

23

"Since it's a traditional, preppy look it's best if balanced by a relatively small four-in-hand knot." He sips his martini, recrossing his legs. "Next question?"


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

52


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Cliff_
> 
> Hmmm......I notice none of the women have had the intestinal fortitude to answer......


 I just missed the thread, when it originally came out.

I'm 41.


----------



## bucko (Sep 25, 2005)

45


----------



## Chris68 (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks like I'm one of few in the teen club. 

19.


----------



## Ajarda (Jan 28, 2006)

36, lookin' and feelin' GREAT!


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

ShoeLovingSwede:
This is an old thread. In the interest of accuracy, please subtract 55 and add 56.

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by cufflink44_
> 
> 61
> 
> ...


I sent my Soul through the Invisible,
Some Letter of that After-life to spell:
And by and by my Soul return'd to me,
And answer'd 'I Myself am Heav'n and Hell:'

_Heav'n but the Vision of fulfill'd Desire,
And Hell the Shadow from a Soul on fire,
Cast on the Darkness into which Ourselves,
So late emerged from, shall so soon expire._

-_Ibid._


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this too:

They that go down to the sea in ships: and occupy their business in great waters;
These men see the works of the Lord: and his wonders in the deep.
For at his word the stormy wind ariseth: which liftest up the the waves thereof.

Herbert Sumsion set these timeless words in a magnificent anthem. I heard it in Liverpool Cathedral (Maritime Sunday- surprise!) and I shall never, ever forget the impact it had on me...

"When Britain first at Heaven's Command arose from out the azure main, this was the character of the land and guardian angels sung the strain: Rule Britannia! Britannia rule the waves! Britons shall _*never*_ be slaves."


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

Age 56.


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

42 yrs. old


----------



## Kevlar (Dec 15, 2004)

34 years old


----------



## nsoltz (Mar 27, 2005)

57 this Friday... and post diet, same weight as when I was 18. Of course, I was a chubby 18 (and per other posts, such a chubby Bar Mitzvah boy that I needed a MTM suit)...


----------



## My View (Nov 17, 2003)

Just past 35


----------



## shoelovingSwede (Jul 28, 2005)

Update:

38,62	MEAN
36	MEDIAN
9	teens
45	20's
77	30's
36	40's
40	50's
11	60's
2	70's

BjornH: Glad to have more swedes in the game.

Alexander Kabbaz: birthday noticed!


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

19, 20 in July


----------



## schneider (Mar 4, 2005)

Add another old guy, I am 60.

Schneider


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

58 and counting


----------



## Mr. Di Liberti (Jan 24, 2006)

44 this friday 

Anthony

Courtesy is as much a mark of a gentleman as courage ~ Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## pennc94 (Jan 26, 2006)

33


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

I wonder if you were to account for long time members (more than 100 posts, maybe) whether the average age would fluctuate any. 

--also, I am no longer 24, I can finally afford my car insurance!


----------



## G-man (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll admit to 53.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

32 (March 5th)


----------



## pauken (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm 37


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

I've celebrated my 21st b'day for 17 consecutive years - and according to nearly everyone I have ever asked (or who has commented) I do not look older than 28! Must be the 4 glasses of red wine I drink every night [8D] 

Danny, Sydney


----------



## Clint (Feb 1, 2006)

im 22

Clint


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

34.

I was just on Wikipedia looking at people born in the same year, and it's interesting. Queen Latifah, Claudia Schiffer and Matt Damon. I don't know if that makes me feel older or younger.

Query "1970 births" or whatever year you were born to peruse your contemporaries list.


----------



## shoelovingSwede (Jul 28, 2005)

38,649	MEAN
36	MEDIAN
10	teens
46	20's
82	30's
37	40's
42	50's
12	60's
2	70's

DaveinPhilly: Intresting thought, it will surely push the average up, at least that is my thought, but it wont push it up that much many new posters are in there 30's aswell, and some newer gents are above the average of 38,649.


----------



## optimo (Aug 21, 2004)

I am 40.


----------



## John S (Jan 11, 2006)

63
john s


----------



## Seaforth (Apr 12, 2005)

39

Time flys like an arrow, fruit flies like bananas...


----------

